# Urdu-Hindi: adverb (number & gender)



## sapnachaandni

yahaaN baat un adverboN kii hai jo kabhii subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq* aate haiN aur kabhii subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq* na aa kar, un ke aaxir meN "e" aataa hai. misaal ke taur par:

(1)vo *laRkaa* har baar *akelaa* aataa hai.
(2)vo *laRkaa* har baar *akele* aataa hai.

(3)vo *laRkii* har baar *akelii* aatii hai.
(4)vo *laRkii* har baar *akele* aatii hai.


aur misaaleN:
(1)vo *laRkaa* *haNstaa hu’aa* aayaa.
(2)vo *laRkaa* *haNste hu’e* aayaa.

(3)vo *laRkii* *haNstii hu’ii* aa’ii.
(4)vo *laRkii* *haNste hu’e* aa’ii.

-----------------------------------------
* अनुसार (anusaar)



*savaal---*
*(a)* kyaa (1), (2), (3), (4) sab durust/sahii haiN?
agar haaN, to kyaa un ke biich meN koii farq hai?

*(b)* kyaa grammar meN adverboN ke isti'maal* ke baare meN koii aisaa qaa'idah** miltaa hai ki kab ye sirf subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq aa sakte haiN, kab subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq na aa kar, un ke aaxir meN sirf "e" aataa hai aur kab donoN haalateN*** ho saktii haiN?


* प्रयोग (prayog)
** नियम (niyam)
*** स्थितियाँ (sthitiyaaN)



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
words:
adveb = क्रियाविशेषण = تمیز i=i متعلق فعل i=i قید i
number = वचन =i تعداد i
gender = लिंग =i جنس i
subject = कर्ता =i فاعل i
object = कर्म =i مفعول i


----------



## Qureshpor

This subject (akelaa/akelii/akele) was touched upon in this thread but unfortunately did not progress very far.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2195196&highlight=akelaa

For your second section, this topic was discussed, albeit briefly, in this thread.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2065358&highlight=jaate+hu'e+dekhaa

Post 14 of the following thread explains this query in detail.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2375347&highlight=biimaar


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ shukriyah Qureshpor saahib.


----------



## sapnachaandni

shaayad kuchh jumloN kaa muvaazinah* karne se ye ma'luum kiyaa jaa sake ki qaa'idah** kyaa hai aur adverb ke aaxir meN kahaaN sirf “aa/ii”, kahaaN sirf “e” aur kahaaN “aa/ii” aur “e” donoN aate haiN.

* tulnaa
** niyam


dosto,
aap kii raa’e in jumloN ke baare meN kyaa hai? adverb ke aaxir meN kis jumle meN *sirf “aa”*, kis jumle meN *sirf “e”* aur kis jumle meN *“aa” aur “e” donoN* aate haiN?

*(A)*
(A.1) khambaa zamiin meN *siidhaa* gaaRaa gayaa.
(A.2) khambaa zamiin meN *siidhe* gaaRaa gayaa.

*(B)*
(B.1) khambaa zamiin meN *aisaa* gaaRaa gayaa.
(B.2) khambaa zamiin meN *aise* gaaRaa gayaa.

*(C)*
(C.1) vo *achchhaa* gaataa hai.
(C.2) vo *achchhe* gaataa hai. (!)

*(D)*
(D.1) vo *aisaa* gaataa hai.
(D.2) vo *aise* gaataa hai.

*(E)*
(E.1) vo *tirchhaa* likhtaa hai.
(E.2) vo *tirchhe* likhtaa hai. (!)

*(F)*
(F.1) vo *aisaa* likhtaa hai.
(F.2) vo *aise* likhtaa hai.


----------



## Chhaatr

sapnachaandni said:


> *(A)*
> (A.1) khambaa zamiin meN *siidhaa* gaaRaa gayaa.
> (A.2) khambaa zamiin meN *siidhe* gaaRaa gayaa.
> 
> *Chhaatr: khambaa zamiin meN siidhaa gaaRaa gayaa*
> 
> *(B)*
> (B.1) khambaa zamiin meN *aisaa* gaaRaa gayaa.
> (B.2) khambaa zamiin meN *aise* gaaRaa gayaa.
> 
> *Chhaatr: khambaa zamiin meN aise gaaRaa gayaa*
> 
> *(C)*
> (C.1) vo *achchhaa* gaataa hai.
> (C.2) vo *achchhe* gaataa hai. (!)
> 
> _*Chhaatr: vo achchhaa gaataa hai*_
> 
> *(D)*
> (D.1) vo *aisaa* gaataa hai.
> (D.2) vo *aise* gaataa hai.
> 
> *Chhaatr: vo aise gaataa hai*
> 
> 
> *(E)*
> (E.1) vo *tirchhaa* likhtaa hai.
> (E.2) vo *tirchhe* likhtaa hai. (!)
> 
> _*Chhaatr: vo tirchhaa likhtaa hai*_
> 
> *(F)*
> (F.1) vo *aisaa* likhtaa hai.
> (F.2) vo *aise* likhtaa hai.
> 
> *Chhaatr: vo aise likhtaa hai*



_uprokt udaaharaNRoN ke maadhyam se maiN bas itnaa hii darshaanaa chaahtaa huuN ki maiN in vaaykyoN ko kaise kahuuNgaa/likhuuNgaa.  jahaaN tak vyaakaraNR ke niyamoN kaa prashn hai to us vishay meN anya mitr jo vyaakaraNR ke niyamoN se bhalii bhaaNti parichit haiN, ve avashya aap kii sahaayataa ke liye tatpar hoNge._


----------



## sapnachaandni

Chhaatr said:


> _uprokt udaaharaNRoN ke maadhyam se maiN bas itnaa hii darshaanaa chaahtaa huuN ki maiN in vaaykyoN ko kaise kahuuNgaa/likhuuNgaa._


ye bhii Thiik hai Chhaatr jii, dhanyvaad.


duusre dostoN kii raa'e kyaa hai?


----------



## littlepond

Chhatr jii se bilkul saihmat: main bhi in sabhi vakyon ko aise hi likhunga. If you want to use "achchhe" for "gaanaa", then you need to say "voh achchhe se gaataa hai". Otherwise, "voh achchha/buraa gaataa hai".


----------



## sapnachaandni

littlepond said:


> Chhatr jii se bilkul saihmat: main bhi in sabhi vakyon ko aise hi likhunga. If you want to use "achchhe" for "gaanaa", then you need to say "voh achchhe se gaataa hai". Otherwise, "voh achchha/buraa gaataa hai".


dhanyvaad littlepond jii.

baat ye nahiiN hai ki maiN kahaaN kis sabd kaa prayog karnaa chaahtii huuN. mujhe bhii "vo *achchhe* gaataa hai" (!) ajiib lagtaa hai. mujhe lagtaa hai ki shaayad alag alag vaakyoN kii tulnaa karne se is baat kaa pataa chal jaa'e ki yahaaN niyam kyaa hai ki ek jagah adverb ekaaraant hotaa hai, duusrii jagah aakaaraant, tiisrii jagah donoN.


----------



## littlepond

sapna jii, "khamba" sidha hotaa hai (sahi gaarhe jaane par), jab ki use kise prakaar/tarah se, yaane ki "aise", gaarhaa jaanaa hotaa hai: sidhaa qualifies khamba, whereas aise qualifies gaarhnaa. mere khyaal se yahii savaal aapne ek anya lari mein bhi haal hii mein puunchaa thaa, jahaan bhi main sharik hua tha.


----------



## marrish

sc: vuh achchhe gaataa hai is wrong but if we envisage that it is really vuh achchhe se gaataa hai then it may pass. 

I agree with Chhaatr's opinion and I think also with littlepond jii's last post but I must confess I have a difficulty understanding it


----------



## sapnachaandni

littlepond said:


> sapna jii, "khamba" sidha hotaa hai (sahi  gaarhe jaane par), jab ki use kise prakaar/tarah se, yaane ki "aise",  gaarhaa jaanaa hotaa hai: sidhaa qualifies khamba, whereas aise  qualifies gaarhnaa.


dhanyvaad littlepond jii.



marrish said:


> sc: vuh achchhe gaataa hai is wrong but if we envisage that it is really vuh achchhe se gaataa hai then it may pass.
> I agree with Chhaatr's opinion and I think also with littlepond jii's last post but I must confess I have a difficulty understanding it


shukriyah marrish saahib.



littlepond said:


> mere khyaal se yahii savaal aapne ek anya  lari mein bhi haal hii mein puunchaa thaa, jahaan bhi main sharik hua  tha.


vahaaN bhii meraa savaal grammatical rule ke baare meN thaa, yahaaN bhii  meraa savaal grammatical rule ke baare meN hai. abhii tak to ye rule  nahiiN milaa hai, par mujhe lagtaa hai ki shaayad alag alag vaakyoN kii  tulnaa karne se ye rule mil jaa sake.


----------



## sapnachaandni

ek gaanaa hai, “Mohabbatein” film kaa, jis meN ye bolaa jaataa hai:
“…ye pyaar *kaise* hotaa hai”

ek aur gaanaa hai, “Main Hoon Naa” film kaa, jis meN ye bolaa jaataa hai:
“ho gayaa hai *kaisaa* ye kamaal kyaa kaheN”


“_ye pyaar *kaise* hotaa hai_” kaa matlab hai: “ye pyaar *kis tarah* hotaa hai”.

*savaal:*
kyaa “_ho gayaa hai *kaisaa* ye kamaal_” kaa matlab hai: “ye *kis tarah kaa* kamaal ho gayaa”?

jab kahaa jaataa hai “_ho gayaa hai *kaisaa* ye kamaal_”, is kaa matlab ye bhii ho saktaa ki “ye kamaal *kis tarah* ho gayaa”? matlab,  “_ho gayaa hai *kaisaa* ye kamaal_” aur “ho gayaa hai *kaise* ye kamaal” ek duusre kii jagah par bole to jaa sakte haiN?

kabhii “kaise = kis tarah = how” kii jagah par “kaisaa/kaisii” bolaa jaa saktaa hai?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ جواب

جی ہاں۔ یہی معنے ہیں اِس کے

تم سے مل کے دل کا ہے جوحال۔۔۔ کیا کہیں

ہو گیا ہے کیسا یہ کمال۔۔۔کیا کہیں

تم سے مل کے دل کا جو حال ہو گیا ہے۔۔۔۔۔۔۔ کیا کہیں اُس کے بارے میں؟

یہ کیسا کمال ہو گیا ہے۔۔۔۔۔۔کیا کہیں اُس کے بارے میں؟

یہاں یہ کمال کیسے ہو گیا ہے مقصود نہیں بلکہ اَس سے شاعر کی مراد ہے کہ کس قسم کا کمال ہو گیا ہے

کمال something wonderful

آپ کو چاہیے کہ آپ اپنے مقصد کے لئے اچھے، پایہ دار اردو ادیبوں کے کلام یا نثری مجموعوں کا استفادہ کریں۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ 
شکریہ قریشپور صاحب۔
ویسے «کمال» کا مطلب معلوم ہے۔ 





sapnachaandni said:


> kabhii “kaise = kis tarah = how” kii jagah par “kaisaa/kaisii” bolaa jaa saktaa hai?


----------



## littlepond

sapnachaandni said:


> jab kahaa jaataa hai “_ho gayaa hai *kaisaa* ye kamaal_”, is kaa matlab ye bhii ho saktaa ki “ye kamaal *kis tarah* ho gayaa”? matlab,  “_ho gayaa hai *kaisaa* ye kamaal_” aur “ho gayaa hai *kaise* ye kamaal” ek duusre kii jagah par bole to jaa sakte haiN?



jii nahin.


----------



## sapnachaandni

littlepond said:


> jii nahin.


धन्यवाद।


----------



## Qureshpor

^
 مجھے آپ کی دانشوری پہ ذرہ بھر شک نہیں لیکن کبھی کبھار ایک زبان میں کوئی لفظ ایک معنے دیتا ہےجبکہ دوسری میں کچھہ اور۔ مثلاً اردو اور فارسی میں لفظ صرف کے معنی جدا جدا ہیں۔

جی ہاں، ایسے کہا جا سکتا ہے۔۔۔

<شعر کو اگر میں یوں کہوں تو کیسا رہے گا؟>

جبریل۔۔۔۔ ہمدم دیرینہ کیسا ہے جہان رنگ و بو
ابلیس۔۔۔۔سوز و ساز و درد و داغ و جستجو و آرزو

اقبال

کیسا لگا یہ شعر؟


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> آپ کو چاہیے کہ آپ اپنے مقصد کے لئے اچھے، پایہ دار اردو ادیبوں کے کلام یا نثری مجموعوں کا استفادہ کریں۔


Thiik hai Qureshpor saahib, ab zaraa ye tasviir (farhang-e-aasifiyyah) dekhiye.
“kaisaa”  ke paaNchveN ma’nii “kis tarah”, “kis tarah par”, “kis Dhang se” likhe  ga’e haiN, misaaleN bhii likhii ga’ii haiN (tasviir ko dekhiye).
paaNchveN ma’nii ke zail meN dii ga'ii misaaleN  paRh kar mehrbaanii kar ke apnii raa’e is baat ke baare meN bataa  diijiye ki kyaa ‘aam taur par un misaaloN meN “kaisaa” kii jagah par  “kaise” bolaa jaataa hai ki nahiiN? kyaa paaNchveN ma’nii ke zail meN dii ga'ii misaaloN meN “kaisaa” Ghalat  hai?


----------



## sapnachaandni

dosto,
“_is pyaar ne dard *kaisaa* diyaa hai hameN_” kaa ek matlab hai “is pyaar ne hameN kis tarah kaa dard diyaa hai”. hai na?
kyaa is kaa matlab ye bhii ho saktaa hai: “is pyaar ne hameN *kis qadr* dard diyaa hai”?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ jii haaN, siyaaq-o-sibaaq ke liHaaz se aisaa mumkin hai.


----------



## littlepond

sapnachaandni said:


> “_is pyaar ne dard *kaisaa* diyaa hai hameN_” kaa ek matlab hai “is pyaar ne hameN kis tarah kaa dard diyaa hai”. hai na?
> kyaa is kaa matlab ye bhii ho saktaa hai: “is pyaar ne hameN *kis qadr* dard diyaa hai”?



Yes to both questions. However, if you were to want to say "kis tarah *se* dard diyaa hai", then "dard kais*e*​ diyaa hai".


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> ^ jii haaN, siyaaq-o-sibaaq ke liHaaz se aisaa mumkin hai.


shukriyah Qureshpor saahib.


----------



## sapnachaandni

littlepond said:


> Yes to both questions. However, if you were to want to say "kis tarah *se* dard diyaa hai", then "dard kais*e*​ diyaa hai".


dhanyvaad littlepond jii.


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> yahaaN baat un adverboN kii hai jo kabhii subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq* aate haiN aur kabhii subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq* na aa kar, un ke aaxir meN "e" aataa hai. misaal ke taur par:


*There is a difference between pure adverbs and adverbial constructions. Adverbs, to the best of my knowledge, don't alter their endings, in other words, they are independent of gender and number (-e, the same about adverbial constructions). Not all adverbs take the ending -e since many of them are not of the kind of "akele" which are derived from adjectives "akelaa" but on their turn, they don't consist of any suffixes/endings at all, e.g. jaldii, aahistah, kam, ziyaadah, xuub, waqt par, duur, achaanak, jhaT paT, baa-aasaanii, kal, parsoN etc.*


> (1)vo *laRkaa* har baar *akelaa* aataa hai.
> (2)vo *laRkaa* har baar *akele* aataa hai.
> (3)vo *laRkii* har baar *akelii* aatii hai.
> (4)vo *laRkii* har baar *akele* aatii hai.


1. adjective 2. adverb 3. adjective 4. adverb.


> aur misaaleN:
> (1)vo *laRkaa* *haNstaa hu’aa* aayaa.
> (2)vo *laRkaa* *haNste hu’e* aayaa.
> (3)vo *laRkii* *haNstii hu’ii* aa’ii.
> (4)vo *laRkii* *haNste hu’e* aa’ii.


1. imperfective participle used adjectivally. 2. imperfective participle used adverbially. 3. imperfective participle used adjectivally 4. imp. part. used adverbially.


> *savaal---*
> *(a)* kyaa (1), (2), (3), (4) sab durust/sahii haiN?
> agar haaN, to kyaa un ke biich meN koii farq hai?


*1,3 are natural and correct. The adjectival function of these participles (indicated by the agreement of gender and number with the subject and the predicate (verbal form) is the most common application of such adjectival constructions which describe the subject (laRkii/laRkaa) at the moment of action/state expressed by the verb of the sentence. This said, the inflected form in -e (haNste hu'e) as an adverbial expression qualifies the action/state of the sentence, indicating the manner in which the action is performed or providing additional information about the action. This is the difference between them and exactly for these reasons sentences No. 2 and 4 do not sound so well. In all four sentences the action expressed by the verb "aayaa/aa'ii" is perfective in its aspect, that is to say the outcome of the action is being the focus of the sentence in contrary to the course of action, therefore attempting to describe its course by an adverbial construction which employs a participle is not in harmony with the grammar. If an adverbial construction were to be used - in other words if we wished to focus on the way the action was taking place then the most obvious and correct way to adjust it is to change the predicate (verb). By doing so we obtain:
*
2: vuh *laRkaa* *haNste hu’e* aa rahaa thaa. 
4: vuh laRkii haNste hu'e aa rahii thii.

*In this way we reach the desired message of describing the course of action. We can also add, for the sake of contrast and comparison, further information about the outcome of the action:
*
2: vuh *laRkaa* *haNste hu’e* aa rahaa thaa magar *rotaa hu'aa* pahuNchaa.



> *(b)* kyaa grammar meN adverboN ke isti'maal* ke baare meN koii aisaa qaa'idah** miltaa hai ki kab ye sirf subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq aa sakte haiN, kab subject/object ke number aur gender ke mutaabiq na aa kar, un ke aaxir meN sirf "e" aataa hai aur kab donoN haalateN*** ho saktii haiN?


I am not aware of any grammar description of these matters, apart from Platts' which is mentioned in the last thread referenced to by QP SaaHib. It's possible I will find something, if so then I will let you know.


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> Thiik hai Qureshpor saahib, ab zaraa ye tasviir (farhang-e-aasifiyyah) dekhiye.
> “kaisaa”  ke paaNchveN ma’nii “kis tarah”, “kis tarah par”, “kis Dhang se” likhe  ga’e haiN, misaaleN bhii likhii ga’ii haiN (tasviir ko dekhiye).
> paaNchveN ma’nii ke zail meN dii ga'ii misaaleN  paRh kar mehrbaanii kar ke apnii raa’e is baat ke baare meN bataa  diijiye ki kyaa ‘aam taur par un misaaloN meN “kaisaa” kii jagah par  “kaise” bolaa jaataa hai ki nahiiN? kyaa paaNchveN ma’nii ke zail meN dii ga'ii misaaloN meN “kaisaa” Ghalat  hai?


سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ، کہتے ہیں دیر آید درست آید۔ تاخیر کے لیے معذرت لیکن حسب وعدہ آپ کی خدمت میں حاضر ہو رہا ہوں۔

 آپ کی ایما پر فرہنگ آصفیہ کی مثالیں دیکھیں اور اُن میں کیسا کے استعمال کوسمجھنے کی کوشش کی۔ براہ مہربانی میرے اِس جواب کو حرف آخر نہ سمجھئے گا۔

میری حقیر رائے میں اُن تمام مثالوں میں کیسا کو کیسے میں بدلا تو جا سکتا ہے لیکن جہاں تک میری سمجھہ بوجھہ ہے، مفہوم بدل جاتا ہے۔ کیسے کے استعمال سے مجھے لگتا   ہے کہ سوال پوجھا جا رہا ہے جبکہ کیسا برتنے سے کیفیت کچھہ الگ سی ہے۔ اِس وقت میرے ذہن میں اِس کی نحوی اصطلاح نہیں آ رہی ہے لیکن ہو سکتا ہے میں اپنا مفھوم انگریزی کے ذریعے آپ تک پینچا سکوں۔

حباب دیکھے ہے آنکھیں نکال کے کیسا

Oh how the bubble is watching with eyes wide open!

حباب دیکھے ہے آنکھیں نکال کے کیسے

How is the bubble watching with wide open eyes?


----------

